# Is opium safe?



## Legolandon (Aug 10, 2011)

I am currently a marijuana user knowing that it is completely safe, and I was wondering if opium poppy is safe to smoke? If not, what are the dangers of it? And is it worth it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohh man this is gonna get good  (dam it cant find the popcorn smiley)

With that being said everything good in moderation


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 10, 2011)

are you kidding.. think of what comes from the lovely opium plant, and that shall give you an answer one way or another... 
heroin and other opiates come from opium, some of the most addictive drugs around... in no way like marijuana, let legal in some forms... makes plenty of sense..


----------



## dam612 (Aug 10, 2011)

it would be my only way of opiate consumption, none of those crazy heroin/oxy/roxs bullshit. a nice soothing, relaxing, body paralyzing smoke-natural ontop of all that.


----------



## tokentomhancock (Aug 10, 2011)

ive always wanted to try opium


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2011)

You can die from an overdose (not likely). You can get addicted (not likely), your bowels could close up for good and you can explode (not likely). Is it safe? Sure, why not.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 10, 2011)

dam612 said:


> it would be my only way of opiate consumption, none of those crazy heroin/oxy/roxs bullshit. a nice soothing, relaxing, body paralyzing smoke-natural ontop of all that.


 well, i'd think it would be the opium in the heroin and other opiates that make you addicted, not the other non natural crap as you put it.. just cuz something is natural, doesn't mean it's not addictive and can and does ruin peoples lives..


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2011)

Let's put it another way. Opium is composed of varying amounts of half a dozen different opioids, the two most notable are morphine and codine. So, is morpine and codine "safe"


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 10, 2011)

mhmm.... now we are going back a ways here.... 

poppy puddy and hash (Junk) used to be a delicasy on west coast canada, 35 years ago we used to search for it everywhere we could.... stuff is amazing. we used to buy it from a guy who came from Thailand on shiping boats with ALOT of stuff (he had hard drugs and shit, but we just wanted our Junk).

poppy's have to be "milked" at the proper time of year to get the puddy. some people take that puddy and turn it into herion, morphine, or even Do-Ta (poor mans herion). but if the puddy is leaft to dry in the sun it takes on a sticky texture, like hash oil only a milky color.

they mixed Keif hash into the puddy untill it was a large solid ball (usually 2:1 hash: puddy) and then they would cure it, just like you cure weed.....

*it was AMAZING. but you can over do it, only smoke a little @ a time and dont do it more than once a month.........*


----------



## Kiokrassi (Aug 10, 2011)

opium can be pretty bad. have you ever seen chinese ppl in opium dens you can look up pics. basically looks like a bunch of asian heroin junkies they're just smoking opium instead of shooting up...probably not as addictive as heroin but still bad if it has that potential


----------



## dam612 (Aug 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i'd think it would be the opium in the heroin and other opiates that make you addicted, not the other non natural crap as you put it.. just cuz something is natural, doesn't mean it's not addictive and can and does ruin peoples lives..


oxys are DERIVED from opium. it is a different compund, yes similar, but oxy is semi synthetic directly manufactured to target severe chronic pain. this direct targeting means that the compound is specificly formulated to have a higher affinity-ability to be absorbed and used-in your body. not to mention its a pure extract/concentrate, now factor in that most people shoot/snort it-right to the blood stream...im not syaing you wont get addicted (everything is addictive depending on a persons personality) but imo its the best way to consume and opiate if you are an individual who is looking to experience a diffent high.


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2011)

Your description of "puddy", is opium, the milk that exudes from cut surfaces of the plant - primarily from the capsule or pod, dried and perferably cooked. Poppy putty is a water extracted substance resulting from dried poppies - it doesn't smoke very well if at all, it is not opium.


----------



## Rottedroots (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure it's safe. Just ask a guy that does opiates every day to the point where I qualify as an addict. Don't know many folks who can do the drug just once in a while. Might take along time to get tied to raw opium but if it feels good you usually just do more..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 10, 2011)

dam612 said:


> oxys are DERIVED from opium. it is a different compund, yes similar, but oxy is semi synthetic directly manufactured to target severe chronic pain. this direct targeting means that the compound is specificly formulated to have a higher affinity-ability to be absorbed and used-in your body. not to mention its a pure extract/concentrate, now factor in that most people shoot/snort it-right to the blood stream...im not syaing you wont get addicted (everything is addictive depending on a persons personality) but imo its the best way to consume and opiate if you are an individual who is looking to experience a diffent high.



i'm an addict through and through, but not once have i ever been addicted to, nor has anyone else for that matter, to marijuana.. it's physically not possible.. there are no physical withdrawals that come from drugs like opium and it's derivatives..


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 10, 2011)

i used to have a little codeine addiction a while back.didnt last long thankfully.


----------



## dam612 (Aug 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm an addict through and through, but not once have i ever been addicted to, nor has anyone else for that matter, to marijuana.. it's physically not possible.. there are no physical withdrawals that come from drugs like opium and it's derivatives..


just because you dont get withdrawal symptions doesnt mean your not an addict-ide bet if you stopped smoking your sleep patterens/scheduals would be fucked with, and you would prob be a little irritable. if you smoke weed everyday, your an addict, just how if you get drunk everyday your an addict to alcohol. If your not an addict take a break from blazing... that sudden urge you get to spark up is your body saying "i want to be high, smoke that weed" you give in and smoke a bowl, addiciton.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 10, 2011)

canndo said:


> Your description of "puddy", is opium, the milk that exudes from cut surfaces of the plant - primarily from the capsule or pod, dried and perferably cooked. Poppy putty is a water extracted substance resulting from dried poppies - it doesn't smoke very well if at all, it is not opium.


it doesnt smoke very well alone... but neither does hash unless its processed right.... try filling a bowl with pure keif, it just bubbles and clogs the pipe, but if its prossed and cured it smokes amazingly........... mix the 2 together and you would be amazed at what it smokes like.......

im not saying its safe, im 80% sure its not... it IS addictive just like any opium product..... but addiction comes down to each and every individual person.... some people are alchoholic's, but some people can control their habits......


----------



## Legolandon (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all your answers! I have one more question though.... Is it worth it?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 10, 2011)

Legolandon said:


> Thanks a lot for all your answers! I have one more question though.... Is it worth it?


 every person if different when it comes to raw opium.....

Raw was worth it for me. but i never got addicted to it.....
oxy is BAD. i only took it once for a super headache and NO it wasnt even worth it then.... so just no.
dilaudid (hydromorphine) is worse than oxy. stay away from that shit....

thats my feeling on "worth it"


----------



## Borgarden (Aug 10, 2011)

Bottom line is, opium is a naturally addictive drug, no matter how to try to use it.

No one can tell you to try it or not or let you know if it's safe, some people have addictive personalities, some don't.

I would base your decision on that, personally.


----------



## Borgarden (Aug 10, 2011)

And personally i've tried some opiates and i could see myself getting addicted to them, anyone here ever tried tramadol? Makes sex on exstacy look boring. Come down is a bitch though.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 10, 2011)

If you want to know more about opium and opiates I'd recommend reading Otto Snow's book Oxy (the book covers opium quite well). Jim Hogshire also has a book on the topic entitled Opium For the Masses but I feel Otto's book is better. It would not hurt to read both.

I will give a quick rundown (keep in mind that opium is a complex mixture of alkaloids that has not been well studied since the prohibition of it) but I must warn you I have not fully researched all my claims and I offer this only as a general guideline until you can get proper medical advice or fully research the topic on your own.

Opium is not safe (no drug is safe, it's just that some drugs like weed have only a few very minor concerns that can often be addressed with harm reduction strategies) however your head will not explode if you choose to try smoking or ingesting opium.

Addiction is the biggest concern in my opinion, assuming you don't have your own large field of poppies or a time machine that will take you back before opium was prohibited and could be purchased quite cheaply. Opium is hard to come-by these days and many addicts who were alive to see the transition to opium prohibition found it far more difficult to function when they had to use heroin to feed their habit (I can dig up the study if you want).

There is the possibility of overdose however you can mitigate the risks by having a drug like naloxone on hand to counter the depression of the CNS and respiratory system. Also if you know anyone who uses opiates then keep in mind that convincing then to keep some naloxone handy could save their life.

The two most noticeable negative side effects are constipation and trouble urinating (can be a side-effect of the constipation). If you take opium regularly you may want to be aware of how long it's been since you've gone and try to remedy it before it becomes a real problem.

As for whether or not it's worth it: I can't make that judgement. I can say that I drink poppy tea on occasion and I find the effects quite agreeable. It makes me feel euphoric, soothes my muscles if I'm tired, makes music sound amazing, and at the right dosage it makes for some wonderful waking dreams if I just lay down and let myself get lost in the music.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 10, 2011)

dam612 said:


> just because you dont get withdrawal symptions doesnt mean your not an addict-ide bet if you stopped smoking your sleep patterens/scheduals would be fucked with, and you would prob be a little irritable. if you smoke weed everyday, your an addict, just how if you get drunk everyday your an addict to alcohol. If your not an addict take a break from blazing... that sudden urge you get to spark up is your body saying "i want to be high, smoke that weed" you give in and smoke a bowl, addiciton.


dam I understand what your saying and actually agree with you but Im pretty sure according to the DSM IV if there are no withdrawl symptoms its not considered addictive. People can die from alcohol and opiate withdrawls. Nobody dies from not smoking pot. I agree all those ailments you list are indeed physical, but in the realm of psychology they're known as emotional symptoms. Stupid I think but people much smarter than me have come up with this system. And made a non-addicting drug illegal? Makes sense. Opiates = physically addictive. Marijuana = not physically addictive. Mentally addicitve? Yes. But then so can everything be if used without thought or care.

OP, is smoking raw opium a few times going to get you addicted? No. Odds are you won't even have the supplies to keep up an addiction to raw opium. Its just not really that common. But thats when you start looking a little closer at oxys and therein lies the problem.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 11, 2011)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Im pretty sure according to the DSM IV if there are no withdrawl symptoms its not considered addictive.


The term addiction is not currently being used in DSM-IV-TR so the question is moot. The DSM IV instead looks at substance use disorders. Substance dependance requires 3 of 7 criteria to be met. One of the criteria is withdrawal but a person can qualify as dependent even without withdrawal.

http://www.behavenet.com/capsules/disorders/sud.htm
http://www.behavenet.com/capsules/disorders/subdep.htm
http://www.behavenet.com/capsules/disorders/subabuse.htm


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 11, 2011)

I stand corrected


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 11, 2011)

^ why i love HS 


someone give these gentlemen a footlong


----------



## canndo (Aug 11, 2011)

Legolandon said:


> Thanks a lot for all your answers! I have one more question though.... Is it worth it?


Very much so. There is nothing like the waking dream state brought on by a bowl of clean opium well prepared and well smoked. As I said, putty is not opium and no matter how it is done, it will never give you the same pleasure as opium. Too many non-essential components are extracted with the water and the smoke is harsh and undesirable. Opium tastes wonderful, like the orient of old.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 11, 2011)

canndo said:


> Very much so. There is nothing like the waking dream state brought on by a bowl of clean opium well prepared and well smoked. As I said, putty is not opium and no matter how it is done, it will never give you the same pleasure as opium. Too many non-essential components are extracted with the water and the smoke is harsh and undesirable. Opium tastes wonderful, like the orient of old.


heres a little leason for you Canndo. Opium Puddy IS Opium. heres why...... oh, and if you ever harvested it yourself, you would know why.........



> When grown for opium production, the skin of the ripening pods of these poppies is scored by a sharp blade at a time carefully chosen so that neither rain, wind, nor dew can spoil the *exudation of white, milky latex*, usually in the afternoon. Incisions are made while the pods are still raw, with no more than a slight yellow tint, and must be shallow to avoid penetrating hollow inner chambers or _loculi_ while cutting into the lactiferous vessels.
> Incisions are made three or four times at intervals of two to three days, *and each time the "poppy tears," which dry to a sticky brown resin, are collected the following morning. One acre harvested in this way can produce three to five kilograms of raw opium.*


there is NO water extraction done. its JUST like hash off of a pot plant. its NOT PROCESSED IN ANY WAY. hence the term RAW opium.........

and for your viewing pleasure, a picture of my good friends Raw Opium. Harvested from his back yard and Smoked with friends.......

P.S: this isn't meant with harm..... you've just been contradicting me the whole time, and i've made my own opium.... and Morphine Base with a simble acid<base extraction....... so i do know what im talking about.....


----------



## canndo (Aug 11, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> heres a little leason for you Canndo. Opium Puddy IS Opium. heres why...... oh, and if you ever harvested it yourself, you would know why.........
> 
> there is NO water extraction done. its JUST like hash off of a pot plant. its NOT PROCESSED IN ANY WAY. hence the term RAW opium.........
> 
> ...


<sigh>

there is a process by which dried poppy straw - that is, the stems and the dried capsules are ground and made into tea, the tea is then dried to leave what is known as poppy putty. This putty is just not a real swell smoke. Opium can be (when one has the luxury of doing so) boiled in water which will serve to clean some of the green bits and such out of the finished product. 

My knowlege is not just theoretical, find my name in this thread and you will see pics of my harvest.

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/429221-poppies-15.html


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 11, 2011)

Little goes a long way, just be sure to know what effects may result and have some relaxing fun.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 11, 2011)

> *
> there is a process by which dried poppy straw - that is, the stems and the dried capsules are ground and made into tea, the tea is then dried to leave what is known as poppy putty.*


First off: Thats not "Puddy" thats Do-Da (poor mans herion). it doesn't smoke at all and is made to be drank in a tea....... im in BC canada, we have teh largest east indian population in north america..... they drink more Do-Da than any one does.

im not talking about Do-Ta im talking about Raw Poppy Latex. which IS what its called....


Secondly....


> *Opium can be (when one has the luxury of doing so) boiled in water which will serve to clean some of the green bits and such out of the finished product. *


this is an actual *water extraction*...... i learned, personaly, from east indians who grow their opium poppy's in burnaby BC (and its not boiled, its "simmered" under 80C), and i help them on a regular basis. http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/08/26/bc-opium-poppy-bust-doda-chilliwack.html < heres a link to show you the size of the fields we deal with........they turn 90% of it into Do-Ta for their own personal use.

you can also do an acid Base extraction.... 
#1 using HCL for the first wash
#2 distilled water for the second wash
#3 freeze dry
#4 small amounth of distilled water for the 3'rd wash
#5 change the PH of the soloution with NH40H (Ammonium Hydroxide)
#6 add chloroform-isopropanol mixture (3:1) to force evaporate liquids.

you are left with a fine, yellow/white powder........

Edit: an article on the DoDa problem in canada..... http://markhaden.blogspot.com/2010/04/doda-or-poor-mans-heroin-growing.html


> is easily available and can be bought cheaply by anyone-including minors-in many retail stores.


^ thats how much the east indians up here use it......


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck the british went to war over opium... they put it in their tea


----------



## XRagnorX (Aug 12, 2011)

Relatively would be a good answer, I enjoy smoking some high grade opium now and then. Not too much and only for a short time each year.
It's nice. Some people are highly allergic to opiates, they would not likely enjoy it. 
I smoked some with a my Bro and his buddies a few years ago, everyone enjoyed it except this one chick that just almost immediately started puking. She must have been allergic.
Opium is a naturally concurring, God given thing. It is to be respected and used in moderation. 
It tastes and smells so fuckin' amazing! like sweet chocolate flowers. I love it!
So I don't use it very often =) like I say, once or twice a year and not every year.

Heroin=bad medicine! A buddy of mine went to Amsterdam to judge cannabis cup, he came back a junkie. He got his old lady (my ex) hooked also, they sold everything. His hot rod, his grandads olympic anshcutz rifle (to me, I gave it back to his kids Grandad =) ), and she started selling her ass for the shit. My uncle O.D.'d on it.
He laid in a basement choking on aspirated vomit for 3 days. His shit will NEVER be right again. Don't fuck with herion!

that being said, the smack I smoked with my buddy and his ol' lady tasted like shit. burned the throat nasty shit. I didnt even get off and I'm like "hey man I aint feeling nothing, how bout loading another bowl?" and he's like "you already did enough to come close to overdosing me" . I didn't even enjoy it and then I was sick for 3 days while the shit got out of my system. BAD STUFF! all the way around. Dont confuse the two!
I would like to get some china white or some morphine for my bugout kit, but not for recreational use....
that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## canndo (Aug 12, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> First off: Thats not "Puddy" thats Do-Da (poor mans herion). it doesn't smoke at all and is made to be drank in a tea....... im in BC canada, we have teh largest east indian population in north america..... they drink more Do-Da than any one does.
> 
> im not talking about Do-Ta im talking about Raw Poppy Latex. which IS what its called....
> 
> ...


How does one turn this "Do Da" into something smokable? Do you find that your morphine is in any way smokeable without damaging large amounts of it? Why would anyone make tea and then reduce it to tar only to make tea out of the resulting tar again? I see our misunderstanding stems only from regional terminology. there is another method where one takes the full plant, still green (with, of course the pod having already been milked), grinds it up and lets it soak in warm water. The result is supposedly a smokeable product very similar to opium. I tried it and got crap.


----------



## canndo (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, one more thing. Do you do this extraction from the "Do DA" or the opium? I can't much see going through all the trouble of extracting morphine from opium but i can certainly see the advantage of getting it from the "do Da".


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 12, 2011)

> *How does one turn this "Do Da" into something smokable? Do you find that your morphine is in any way smokeable without damaging large amounts of it?*


you missed the whole point. learn to read.

i'll spell it out for you.

THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS

RAW OPIUM PUDDY IS THE "POPPY TEARS" FROM SCRAPED PODS. "POPPY TEARS" ARE REFERED TO AS PUDDY BY MIDDLE EASTERNERS. ITS SMOKEABLE WHEN DRY.

DODA IS A TEA MADE FROM THE PODS. IT IS NOT SMOKABLE.

YOU CAN NOT TURN DODA INTO SMOKABLE OPIUM. NO ONE SAID THAT, YOU JUST ASSUMED IT.

is that simple enough for you to understand now???? seriously man go rand a book on poppys and opium.... you might learn something.


----------



## canndo (Aug 13, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> you missed the whole point. learn to read.
> 
> i'll spell it out for you.
> 
> ...


I am quite capable of reading and comprehending. I have read a number of books on opium, the opium trade, the production of opium, the chemistry of opium and the like. If you review our distorted conversation, you will see that I have stated at least twice that I did not know of a way to comfortably smoke what you call DoDa, or what I call poppy putty. Really, check it out. I asked you, owing to the fact that you know something about the substance and the various ways it is made and ingested, if you knew of a way to smoke it - the holy grail of poppy straw extraction. I see you do not.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 13, 2011)

> *I asked you, owing to the fact that you know something about the substance and the various ways it is made and ingested, if you knew of a way to smoke it - the holy grail of poppy straw extraction*


OK then.

no you cant smoke it. the water processing changes the morphine and codine. Morphine burns poorly to begin with, and only burns around 60-80% of the alkaloids, codine evaporates and is easily smoked (hence smoking Oxy). after the seeds are extracted, the pods are ground up into powder and put into a small amount of hot water. we take out the bits that float to the surface. we let the slurry of water/poppy crap sit in a warm area untill 90% of the water is gone (stir it, it can go moldy.....). after most of teh water is gone we spread the slurry out onto screens to dry it out and make it into tea.

the process of making Doda makes it almost impossible to smoke. you would have to smoke like a 1/2 OZ to start actualy feeling anything, and it would be worse than smoking marijuana stems...... most of the actual, smokeable alkaloids have allready been extracted into raw puddy even before the dota is made. seeing as poppy pods are scored while the plant is alive, and a plant can cry for 2-3 weeks, 12-18 days of harvesting raw tears (opium puddy, as the world knows it...)...... it would be a waste to simply harvest the pods, or the tears....

and then there's this....


> *the holy grail of poppy straw extraction. I see you do not. *


Acid<Base wash. its the only way to extract smokeable alkaloids from poppy pods..... do it right and you can end up making White China...... its how they extract the alkaliods from the pods after they stop crying in asia.... hydrocloric Acid from the Mines and Ammonium Hydroxide for furniture making......


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 13, 2011)

Nope but if your growing it yourself poppy pods are small & if you cant take the down dont go up


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 13, 2011)

> *if you cant take the down dont go up *


definitely. ^^ THIS is the best advice i have heard on this entire thread. take it to heart.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm a bit confused as to what that means...


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> i'm a bit confused as to what that means...


opium is kind of like cocaine. when you het high off of it, even once there is a MASSIVE come down. personally i cant take the down from coke, it makes me feel like i A: kill my self or B: do more coke..... so i dont touch the shit.

opium FOR ME is different, the down isnt as bad, its more like the after effects of drinking way to much, only drug out for multiple days.

if you cant take the down dont get high, because you if you start using to fix the down then your A.D.D.I.C.T.E.D.



> *you can overdose and die from opium, compared to drugs like cannabis*


you CAN overdose from pure THC....BUT it would take so much that you would pass out LONG before you got to that point, so i believe its physically impossible.... and where would you find that much pure THC to begin with haha 

Opium will sneak up and club you..... some times to death. its EASY to overdose once you think you know what your doing.....

*i just want to say, because i dont know how clear i have made this. EVERYONE is effected differently by different drugs. i am working off of my own personal experience with this subject. everyone else's experiences are just as legitimate, especially when dealing with a drug as complex as opium.....*


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 14, 2011)

pure opium is better than heroin but still bad stuff lol


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 15, 2011)

Legolandon said:


> I am currently a marijuana user knowing that it is completely safe, and I was wondering if opium poppy is safe to smoke? If not, what are the dangers of it? And is it worth it? Thanks a lot!


 not sure if you know but its not the opium poppy itself you smoke, its the dried sap inside. i've smoked it many times years ago. i like putting it on a bowl of weed. by itself it didnt seem too strong. its hardly dangerous. you would have to smoke a LOT to overdose or become opiate dependent. its not nearly as strong as morpine or heroin. i thought it was great myself. adds a little extra kick to the weed buzz. imo opium by itself didnt seem worth it, but it tasted good. research it on wikipedia, and remember, everything you read on the internet is true.


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah agreed Thats where i got if you cant take the down dont go up Like 
*Eric Clapton says Don't forget this fact You can't get it back Cocaine $$$$$$$$$

Plus withdraw aint worth the high 
*


----------



## Mojostone (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been reading this thread with interest. I have smoked opium before and I have been to Opium dens in Hong Kong a long time ago. I was lucky and put it down right away. Many Vietnam vets got hooked on opium. It is extremely addictive. Many of my buddies did not stop and became addicted. They moved on to Red Rock heroin. I prefer being high instead of feeling down. Pot, mushrooms and peyote yeah!


----------



## gijops (Aug 17, 2011)

well, you should know that opium and cannabis are not similar at all...

first of all weed is just a plant. you pick the buds and dry them; nothing more.

with opiates it's a bit more complicated. You extract the resin from an unripe bulb (you can do this by stabbing it with a needle and wait for it to ooze out), then dry the resin so it turns into a powdery paper-like substance, then you mix it with various solutions depending on what you want, for example, crack is mixed with baking soda and a few drops of hydrochloric acid. Heroin is mixed with bleach and other substances. THEN you have to get rid of some of the substance you put in; like if crack you want to keep the chlorine but get rid of the Hydrogen, so you add a bonding agent, anything that will bind with hydrogen will work so there's a lot of ways to do this....

for my final answer: NO, it is not safe to do opiates. you can die from taking too much opiate but you CANNOT die from taking too much marijuana.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 17, 2011)

> *(you can do this by stabbing it with a needle and wait for it to ooze out*


you obviously dont know shit.... like how to read....

seeing as i allready explained opium and you couldn't even read that........and no, you cant stab it with a needle, if you break the center pocket it kills the plant.




> * NO, it is not safe to do opiates. you can die from taking too much opiate but you CANNOT die from taking too much marijuana. *


as i explained earlier. Yes you can die from THC. it takes around 3000 MG/KG.

Raw puddy is not clean opium. it would take you MASSIVE ammounts, just like with weed, to actualy OD. the ONLY differance, is the fact that its slightly addictive.....

and you have obviously never tried opium puddy, or you would know its not that addictive....


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 17, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> you obviously dont know shit.... like how to read....
> 
> seeing as i allready explained opium and you couldn't even read that........and no, you cant stab it with a needle, if you break the center pocket it kills the plant.
> 
> ...


i agree. i've never done a shit load at once but the stuff is pretty weak. i've never once felt withdrawls from all the times i've done it. not very addictive at all unless maybe you smoke a shit ton everyday. i thought even popping vicodin was a lot stronger. now heroin on the other hand is very addictive. never done it myself but i can tell from ppl that have. cocaine, even though completely different, is extremely addictive. i've felt withdrawls after only doing it a few times.


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 17, 2011)

it that your pic ? Smart & sexy Im in love but on to something else  
Agreed ive grown poppys after a line forms on the pod you cut the pod no more then 1 mm yellow stuff bleeds out carefully you remove the yellow stuff dry on glass & add to a pipe 
& you can hear anything here someone making it up as they go along No shortage of them here best thing about here is reading them & having a good laugh Person to person i would agree with him yes you push the needle till you feel the seeds right on brother  you got it 
Drugs aint for everybody Many wake up with their brain moving slower then it should They end up overdosing & making us all look bad I can see no reason to help them to the overdose I also believe their the ones that get buzzed 3 times tell people they was a junky & find god Oh man people its hard to believe i am one from time 2 time


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 17, 2011)

gijops said:


> then dry the resin so it turns into a powdery paper-like substance,


Raw opium is neither powdery nor paper-like.



gijops said:


> then you mix it with various solutions depending on what you want,


I'll take it you got that gem from the book "Chemistry for the Recently Lobotomized." 



gijops said:


> for example, crack is mixed with baking soda and a few drops of hydrochloric acid.


I don't want to believe any person is so ignorant that they think raw opium is the starting point for cocaine base. It is obvious you would not add an acid like HCL to get cocaine base. Salt to base is an extremely basic concept in chemistry.



gijops said:


> Heroin is mixed with bleach and other substances.


It is quite obvious that nothing in bleach is going to acetylate morphine.



gijops said:


> THEN you have to get rid of some of the substance you put in; like if crack you want to keep the chlorine but get rid of the Hydrogen, so you add a bonding agent, anything that will bind with hydrogen will work so there's a lot of ways to do this....


That rambling collection of words and random punctuation clearly shows you don't even have a basic understanding of chemistry. I assume that was a painful attempt to explain that purifying the finial product is a good idea.

For the curious a simple google search refutes these insane claims.

Crack: http://science.howstuffworks.com/crack2.htm
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_freebase_cocaine_and_crack_cocaine

Heroin: http://opioids.com/jh/index.html
https://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/heroinmfg.html


----------



## GR055 (Aug 18, 2011)

thai stick with opium is great.


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 18, 2011)

wow had it one time 20 years ago wow ate 3 times passed out for 6 hours


----------

